
Quit Sugar - CreamPuff
https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/quit-sugar-2d6741ed67f0
======
timac80
Quitting sugar can be very difficult if you are on a low income level: Also
all cheap and easily accessible foods a stuck full of it. In the US, sugar is
added to so many products where it is totally unneeded. As a european, I find
that most supermarked items taste unnaturally sweet.

